# HHA Optimizer Crossbow sight mount



## Jim Draper (Dec 14, 2009)

New for 2010....... Just got off the phone with Chris at HHA and he gave me the go ahead to let the cat out of the bag.

No more guessing and gapping. Optimizer Speed Dial is ACCURATE TO THE YARD FROM 20 TO 80 YARDS and includes calibrated tapes for bow speeds of 260 to 410 feet per second.




























http://www.hhasports.com/products/crossbow.htm


----------



## Jim Draper (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Aewsome! so single crosshair scope and just dial for yardage???? sounds like a plan!


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*cool product*

Bump for a cool product, I want one..


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*awesome,,new product.*

even if there is a speed limit on crossbows in your state,

This will allow you to hit what your shooting at, at long range

This concept has been used on verticle bows for years with great long range accuracy, and these verticle bows are nowhere close to the speeds of the crossbow arrows.

If the target is 60 yards just dial it to 60 and hold dead on and shoot

no guessing which verticle line to use

For deer hunting just set up at say 25 yards if a longer shot is needed just dial in the range ,hold dead on and shoot

and you can use your favorite scope single reticle or red dot

My verticle bow shoots 295 fps, I can hit dead nuts out to 70 yards with this dial a range on my old slow verticle bow, How much more can I do with a fast crossbow and quality optics,
or better yet how much further can i shoot my favorite crossbow shooting 310 fps, it makes it a old crossbow or a super fast crossbow a longer range more accurate weapon, this may be new to some of you guys but this has been on verticle bows for over 12 years now I have been using.
with very little practice You can be a heck of a long range shot,
and for the over 400 fps crowd,,,I see some killer videos coming up.

This is really a great product to try and get excited about, do not be scared to try something new..this has been used for over 12 years myself on my verticle bows and love it,,
and is still a number one seller on verticle bows today.
Dig out you old favorite scopes you love and put it on your crossbow for many more years of use.


----------



## Jim Draper (Dec 14, 2009)

it allows you to use any scope you want now instead of having to use a crossbow scope with mutiple recticles.


----------

